# 

## IPOCONICK

Słyszał ktoś coś o panelach SUNERGY SUN 310-60M MONO 310Wp ?? Podobno porównywalna jakość i wydajność z JaSolar . Coś ktoś wi na ten temat ?

----------


## marcinbbb

Jedno i drugie niewiele mówi. A porównywanie czegokolwiek do "JaSolar" to jak porównywanie dowolnego produktu do Poloneza Caro 1,6TDI. Kiedy na rynku można kupić Teslę, Mclaren`a.  Umówmy się JaSolar i SunErgy to zwykłe przeciętniaki zupełnie niczym się nie wyróżniające. 
Porównuj do Longi, Suntech, czy Tecsun

----------


## IPOCONICK

Dużo widziałem instalacji na Ja Solar i nikt nie narzeka. I nie są jakąś firmą krzak jak są w Tier 1

----------


## marcinbbb

1Q 2019  :wink:  A widziałeś aby ktoś narzekał na jakieś panele.
Skoro już wybrałeś to po co pytasz o opinie?

----------


## Klawix

> Słyszał ktoś coś o panelach SUNERGY SUN 310-60M MONO 310Wp ?? Podobno porównywalna jakość i wydajność z JaSolar . Coś ktoś wi na ten temat ?


Nie słyszałem, a dużo interesowałem się tematem i sam brałem Longi. A Ty już wybrałeś te?

----------


## IPOCONICK

Jeszcze nie, właśnie przyglądam też innym producentom ale chyba nie zaryzykuje. Wiesz jak by to było z 10 paneli to mógł bym testować ale będę robił za dużą instalacje żeby testować a wrazie w coś nie pyknie i będę jeszcze raz dokładał. A znalazłem ostatnio coś takiego i nie wygląda w cale tak źle. 
https://sklepsoltech.pl/pl/p/Panel-f...-72PE-370M/912

----------


## SUSPENSER

A co myślisz o polskich Selfa - zawsze to gwarant na miejscu i firma, która działa od 85 lat więc jest większa szansa, że się za 3 lata nie zawinie i gwarancja będzie nic nie warta choćby i na 12 lat była ?

Selfa ma 12 lat gwarancji na produkt i 30 na wydajność gdy instaluje akredytowana firma, do tego wysoka wytrzymałość na wiatr i szyba samoczyszcząca - sam się nad nimi zastanawiam.

----------


## marcinbbb

5 lat mi na dachu wiszą panele żadnemu nigdy się nic nie stało, dobra jeden przypadkiem dostał z cegły i musiał być wymieniony. Ale jak ktoś mi piszę że panele mają samoczyszczącą szybę to zastanawiam się czy firma na głowę spadła czy udają kogoś kom nie są?
Czym różni się gwarancja 12 w przypadku akredytowanej firmy od staśka spod sklepu który urządzenie zainstaluje? Chodzi tylko o kasę, odporność na wiatr przez 5 lat na moje wiało, padało, świeciło i bóg wie co jeszcze. 
W oknach też masz szyby samoczyszczące to po co je myjesz 2 razy w roku?

----------


## Mirkus1220

Używam Selfe 300 Wp  full black  niby polski, ale na  tabliczce made in Tajwan. Panel Selfa ma jeden parametr, który go wyróżnia  od  innych odporność  na obciążenia  statyczne  rzędu 8000 Pa inne marki to 5400 Pa.  Drugim  parametrem, który brałem przy wyborze panela  to jak największa wydajność  a  trzecim to  okres gwarancji.

----------


## kedlaw0

Mirkus możesz przestać uprawiać handel na tym forum?

----------


## bobrow

Witam Towarzystwo,
zbieram oferty dla kuzyna i mam pytanie -przy zbliżonej cenie co polecacie :
-Risen RSM 60-6 310Mono 310W
czy
-Sharp NU-AC Mono 310W 
Mnie ciągnie do Risena bo jest wyżej w liście Tier1
Pzdr

----------


## d7d

To czy jest wyżej czy niżej na liście Tier 1 chyba nie zależy od jakości konkretnych modeli paneli.
https://solar.bruk-bet.pl/tier-1-kla...owoltaicznych/

----------


## enermos

> Witam Towarzystwo,
> zbieram oferty dla kuzyna i mam pytanie -przy zbliżonej cenie co polecacie :
> -Risen RSM 60-6 310Mono 310W
> czy
> -Sharp NU-AC Mono 310W 
> Mnie ciągnie do Risena bo jest wyżej w liście Tier1
> Pzdr


Na papierze Risen wygrywa - generalnie oba to mocno średnia półka.





> To czy jest wyżej czy niżej na liście Tier 1 chyba nie zależy od jakości konkretnych modeli paneli.
> https://solar.bruk-bet.pl/tier-1-kla...owoltaicznych/


Firma, która nigdy nie będzie w TIER 1 narzeka na TIER 1? Przypadek.

----------


## bobrow

> To czy jest wyżej czy niżej na liście Tier 1 chyba nie zależy od jakości konkretnych modeli paneli.
> https://solar.bruk-bet.pl/tier-1-kla...owoltaicznych/


Krajowych paneli sam bym jeszcze nie kupił i nie polecił-moim zdaniem jeszcze mamy za mało doświadczenia (co wcale nie znaczy ,że są do kitu).
Makaroniarze u mnie też odpadają. 
Chyba dzisiaj klepniemy te Riseny...

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam Towarzystwo,
> zbieram oferty dla kuzyna i mam pytanie -przy zbliżonej cenie co polecacie :
> -Risen RSM 60-6 310Mono 310W
> czy
> -Sharp NU-AC Mono 310W 
> Mnie ciągnie do Risena bo jest wyżej w liście Tier1
> Pzdr


Jaką masz cenę za te panele?

----------


## bobrow

> Jaką masz cenę za te panele?


Risen 495 pln +300pln dostawa
Sharp 510 z dostawą
32szt pod 10kWp
brutto 23%

----------


## d7d

> Firma, która nigdy nie będzie w TIER 1 narzeka na TIER 1? Przypadek.


Tier 1 nie odzwierciedla samej jakości paneli.
http://www.planergia.pl/post/ranking...-co-to-takiego



> Bloomberg New Energy Finance to aktualizowany kwartalnie ranking, który powstał z myślą o tym, aby wskazywać bankom oraz inwestorom tych producentów modułów fotowoltaicznych, których cechuje największa wiarygodność finansowa, stabilnością oraz wysoka jakość produktów. Krótko mówiąc, jest to ranking wskazujący poziom zaufania sektora finansowego do danego producenta.





> *Jakie kryteria są brane pod uwagę?*
> 
> Aby zakwalifikować się do rankingu Bloomberg Tier 1, producenci muszą spełnić następujące warunki:
> 
>   *  Producenci musieli zrealizować co najmniej 6 różnych projektów o mocy ponad 1,5 MW w ciągu ostatnich 2 lat,
>   *  Projekty musiały być finansowane przez 6 różnych banków bez regresu (brak regresu oznacza wzięcie pełnej odpowiedzialności przez bank, bez możliwości przerzucenia odpowiedzialności na producenta),
>   *  Producenci muszą być właścicielami marki oraz posiadać odpowiedni potencjał produkcyjny,
>   *  Producentów ujętych w rankingu musi cechować stabilna sytuacja finansowa.

----------


## enermos

> Tier 1 nie odzwierciedla samej jakości paneli.
> http://www.planergia.pl/post/ranking...-co-to-takiego


Owszem, zwiększa jej prawdopodobieństwo. Nie jest to wprost napisane ale każdy się domyśla, że za zdolnością produkcyjną i popularnością idzie technologia i jakość.


Każdy mały producent będzie przez tier 1 dyskryminowany (taka polityka rankingu) i będzie z tego powodu płakał.

----------


## bobrow

Na szczęście mamy prawo (nie wiem jak długo jeszcze...) wyboru :
-nieznany producent za 420pln
-uznany producent za 495pln
A róbta co chceta !

----------


## enermos

> Na szczęście mamy prawo (nie wiem jak długo jeszcze...) wyboru :
> -nieznany producent za 420pln
> -uznany producent za 495pln
> A róbta co chceta !


Trzeba było brać od sąsiada za 414 jak jeszcze miał.

----------


## bobrow

> Trzeba było brać od sąsiada za 414 jak jeszcze miał.


Jeszcze są dostępne tanie panele- ja wolałem swoje Longi za 520pln niż za coś 400pln nonejmy...
Kuzyn musi już sam dokonać wyboru- 2400pln różnicy...
Ale zaraz , zaraz - kuźwa , to Ty się obawiasz kontroli z Mojego Prądu , a nie obawiasz się mało znanego (lub wcale) producenta paneli ? 
No gratuluję podzielności „strachu”...
Tylko żartuję- jakby co...

----------


## enermos

> Jeszcze są dostępne tanie panele- ja wolałem swoje Longi za 520pln niż za coś 400pln nonejmy...
> Kuzyn musi już sam dokonać wyboru- 2400pln różnicy...
> Ale zaraz , zaraz - kuźwa , to Ty się obawiasz kontroli z Mojego Prądu , a nie obawiasz się mało znanego (lub wcale) producenta paneli ? 
> No gratuluję podzielności „strachu”...
> Tylko żartuję- jakby co...


Paanie!... Ja papiery mam wszyystkie także kontrole mi nie straszne  :no: 
To już chyba bardziej się obawiam tego noname co mam  :smile:  

Jest ryzyko jest zabawa :tongue: 


Edit. 2400 różnicy to sporo... jest nad czym debatować.

----------


## bobrow

> Paanie!... Ja papiery mam wszyystkie także kontrole mi nie straszne 
> To już chyba bardziej się obawiam tego noname co mam  
> 
> Jest ryzyko jest zabawa
> 
> 
> Edit. 2400 różnicy to sporo... jest nad czym debatować.


To się nazywa ocena ryzyka, tylko jego poziom jest inny...
Ja zaryzykowałem „markowe” panele- zobaczymy za 20-30lat czy było warto...

----------


## kryzys

Przesadzacie jak zwykle normalnie sami szejkowie , czy ktoś 20 lat temu medytował nad jakością ? a były pewnie te najlepsze  z 10 razy gorsze niz obecne tzw najgorsze , i co ludzie umarli od tego ?

----------


## bobrow

> Przesadzacie jak zwykle normalnie sami szejkowie , czy ktoś 20 lat temu medytował nad jakością ? a były pewnie te najlepsze  z 10 razy gorsze niz obecne tzw najgorsze , i co ludzie umarli od tego ?


To może krótko poradzisz jak Naród powinien kupować panele PV :
-najtańsze
-średniej ceny
-najdroższe

----------


## d7d

Najlepsze Panie! Najlepsze  :big grin:

----------


## kysztof_2

Te najlepsze w cenie najtańszej  :tongue:

----------


## SUSPENSER

> Przesadzacie jak zwykle normalnie sami szejkowie , czy ktoś 20 lat temu medytował nad jakością ? a były pewnie te najlepsze  z 10 razy gorsze niz obecne tzw najgorsze , i co ludzie umarli od tego ?


No nie wiem, sprzęt RTV, AGD, samochody - to wszystko 20 lat temu produkowano solidnie i na lata, a dzisiaj projektowanie usterek i downsizizg jakości idą pełną parą byle po gwarancji padło i to tak, żeby nie opłacało się naprawić.

Niby Unia debatuje nad wprowadzeniem przepisów o prawie do naprawy, ale nie wiadomo kiedy to wejdzie i jak będzie w szczegółach wyglądać.

----------


## tobiasz86

To i ja się podepnę do tematu bo stoję prze wyborem, z bardziej kuszących ofert mam przed sobą: 
ad.1 Panele
-Longi LR6-60HPB-315M - 560zł brutto/szt ** 24x560=13,440 ** Moc łączna= 7560kWp
-Sharp NU-AF 370W - 670 zł brutto / szt ** 20x670= 13,400 ** Moc łączna = 7400kWp

ad2. Falownik
- Fronius symo 6.0-3-m - 6400zł brutto
-Huawei SUN2000-6KTL-M0 - 5300zł brutto

W panelach jest nieistotna różnica w wydajności teoretycznej i cenie- co chyba utrudnia sprawę z wyborem  :big lol: 
Natomiast inwerter w moim odczuciu przemawia za Huawei- opinie ma dobre, cenę korzystniejszą i jest wyposażony z zabezpieczenia, które w przypadku Froniusa trzeba jeszcze dokupić co zwiększa różnicę w cenie. Może jakieś sugestie?  :roll eyes:  Jakieś za i przeciw któregokolwiek podzespołu z wymienionych?
pozdrawiam

----------


## bobrow

> To i ja się podepnę do tematu bo stoję prze wyborem, z bardziej kuszących ofert mam przed sobą: 
> ad.1 Panele
> -Longi LR6-60HPB-315M - 560zł brutto/szt ** 24x560=13,440 ** Moc łączna= 7560kWp
> -Sharp NU-AF 370W - 670 zł brutto / szt ** 20x670= 13,400 ** Moc łączna = 7400kWp
> 
> ad2. Falownik
> - Fronius symo 6.0-3-m - 6400zł brutto
> -Huawei SUN2000-6KTL-M0 - 5300zł brutto
> 
> ...


Panele ok (choć dla mnie za drogie-jeśli pasują Ci np 310W , to może warto popytać tu i tam...)
A na inwerter możesz spojrzeć na Sofara (nie dlatego ,że ja kupiłem) -ma konkurencyjne ceny i bardzo dobre opinie ,a przede wszystkim 10 lat gwarancji.

----------


## kedlaw0

> To i ja się podepnę do tematu bo stoję prze wyborem, z bardziej kuszących ofert mam przed sobą: 
> ad.1 Panele
> -Longi LR6-60HPB-315M - 560zł brutto/szt ** 24x560=13,440 ** Moc łączna= 7560kWp
> -Sharp NU-AF 370W - 670 zł brutto / szt ** 20x670= 13,400 ** Moc łączna = 7400kWp
> 
> ad2. Falownik
> - Fronius symo 6.0-3-m - 6400zł brutto
> -Huawei SUN2000-6KTL-M0 - 5300zł brutto
> 
> ...


Mam Huawei sun2000-3ktl-m0 i mimo, że ma wbudowane zabezpieczenia i tak robiłem dodatkowo AC i DC na Noark i Phoenix. Wolę żeby one się w skrzynkach sfajczyły niż coś w inwerterze.

----------


## enermos

> Natomiast inwerter w moim odczuciu przemawia za Huawei- opinie ma dobre, cenę korzystniejszą i jest wyposażony z zabezpieczenia, które w przypadku Froniusa trzeba jeszcze dokupić co zwiększa różnicę w cenie. Może jakieś sugestie?  Jakieś za i przeciw któregokolwiek podzespołu z wymienionych?
> pozdrawiam



Ja przedmówca napisał - tak czy siak te zabezpieczenia dokupisz (jako dodatkowe) mimo, że oba falowniki są fabrycznie zabezpieczone. 


Papier mówi, że Longi lepsze niż sharp (nie o moc chodzi).

----------


## bobrow

A ja nadal podtrzymuję zasadę wyboru naszych sprzęcików tj paneli i falownika :

NAJTAŃSZE WŚRÓD NAJLEPSZYCH

----------


## karllo

> Natomiast inwerter w moim odczuciu przemawia za Huawei- opinie ma dobre, cenę korzystniejszą i jest wyposażony z zabezpieczenia, które w przypadku Froniusa trzeba jeszcze dokupić co zwiększa różnicę w cenie.


Zabezpieczenia fabryczne  :big lol: : lol2: 
proponuję dokładnie doczytać co jest tym zabezpieczeniem, może okazać się że jest to zwykły bezpiecznik topikowy... 
Proponuję przeczytać warunki gwarancji dla danego produktu bo może okazać się że jednak producent wymaga dodatkowych zabezpieczeń z obu stron DC i AC

----------


## kedlaw0

> Zabezpieczenia fabryczne : lol2: 
> proponuję dokładnie doczytać co jest tym zabezpieczeniem, może okazać się że jest to zwykły bezpiecznik topikowy... 
> Proponuję przeczytać warunki gwarancji dla danego produktu bo może okazać się że jednak producent wymaga dodatkowych zabezpieczeń z obu stron DC i AC


No to doczytaj jakie ma zabezpieczenia. Doczytaj też warunki gwarancji. Bo widzę, że wypowiadasz się a pojęcia nie masz o czym się wypowiadasz.

----------


## enermos

> Zabezpieczenia fabryczne : lol2: 
> proponuję dokładnie doczytać co jest tym zabezpieczeniem, może okazać się że jest to zwykły bezpiecznik topikowy... 
> Proponuję przeczytać warunki gwarancji dla danego produktu bo może okazać się że jednak producent wymaga dodatkowych zabezpieczeń z obu stron DC i AC


Panie bez przesady!. 

Jest różnicówka, rozłącznik i topik.

----------


## tobiasz86

czyli mam rozumieć, że zabezpieczenie wystarczy czy trzeba zewnętrzne?

----------


## enermos

> czyli mam rozumieć, że zabezpieczenie wystarczy czy trzeba zewnętrzne?


Trzeba zewnętrzne - jedno po stronie DC a potem po stronie AC. Zobacz jakiś przykładowy schemat instalacji PV.

----------


## karllo

> No to doczytaj jakie ma zabezpieczenia. Doczytaj też warunki gwarancji. Bo widzę, że wypowiadasz się a pojęcia nie masz o czym się wypowiadasz.


Ja wiem co mam mieć i czego wymaga gwarancja u mnie.
A po kiego mam doczytywać co ty masz mieć za zabezpieczenia czy też jakie mają wytyczne dani producenci... *napisałem wyraźnie że warto dokładnie doczytać co jest tym zabezpieczaniem wchodzącym w zestaw.*
Wiele razy w opisach różnych produktów elektrycznych/elektronicznych piszą o super zabezpieczeniach a po weryfikacji przeważnie jest to zwykły bezpiecznik...
napisz dokładnie gdzie napisałem jakąś bzdurę czy wprowadziłem kogoś w błąd bo puki co to się głupio czepiasz...




> Panie bez przesady!.
> 
> Jest różnicówka, rozłącznik i topik.


To już lepiej... :roll eyes:

----------


## kedlaw0

Młodzieńcze, czytanie ze zrozumieniem i ortografia u ciebie są na marnym poziomie. Puki? Co to takiego?

----------


## karllo

Ale o co ci chodzi, ciężkie dni masz czy co?

----------


## tobiasz86

Apeluję o spokój, zamiast się drapać powiedzcie lepiej z jakich zabezpieczeń wy korzystacie.

----------


## Stealth

Witam,
Czy ktoś z was miał styczność z panelami Bruk Bet BEM 370 Full Black (oraz falownikiem Spirvent)?
Miałem wycenę wczoraj na 9 tych paneli plus ten falownik 3kW na kwotę ponad 19 tysięcy (montaż, okablowanie itd.).

----------


## enermos

> Witam,
> Czy ktoś z was miał styczność z panelami Bruk Bet BEM 370 Full Black (oraz falownikiem Spirvent)?
> Miałem wycenę wczoraj na 9 tych paneli plus ten falownik 3kW na kwotę ponad 19 tysięcy (montaż, okablowanie itd.).


Gdzie takie promocje dają?

Spirvent to produkcja typowo na masówki (dotacje) - tanie jak barszcz i to jego główna zaleta.

----------


## Stealth

> Gdzie takie promocje dają?
> 
> Spirvent to produkcja typowo na masówki (dotacje) - tanie jak barszcz i to jego główna zaleta.


Jak to jest promocja to dam Ci namiary.
Czy ok. 5 tysięcy za ten falownik to tanio jak barszcz to napisz ile faktycznie kosztuje bo pewnie mam złe źródło. Co do paneli to też wychodzą chyba coś ponad 800 zł/szt.
Plus chyba zestawu jest taki, że wszystko jest polskie.

----------


## enermos

> Jak to jest promocja to dam Ci namiary.
> Czy ok. 5 tysięcy za ten falownik to tanio jak barszcz to napisz ile faktycznie kosztuje bo pewnie mam złe źródło. Co do paneli to też wychodzą chyba coś ponad 800 zł/szt.
> Plus chyba zestawu jest taki, że wszystko jest polskie.


Daj koniecznie. 

5 000 za ten falownik to zdecydowanie za dużo. 
Spirvent 4kW 3F kosztowały rok temu na allegro nieco ponad 4 tysiące z oficjalnej dystrybucji.

Generalnie 19k za instalacje 3kWp to mega drogo.
Bruk Bet BEM 370 to nie LG żeby kosztowało po 800 zł. Nie ma renomy więc skąd ta cena? Frajerów szukają?. 
Q-Cells 350 Mono sprawdzona pozycja kosztuje mnie 630 zł...

----------


## Stealth

Ogólnie cała wycena wyszła ponad 19 tysięcy (za wszystko - moduły, falownik, okablowanie, stelaże, robocizna). Wiem, że drogo bo wychodzi ok. 6 tys. za kW. 
Na wstępie chciałem się dowiedzieć czy ktoś  posiada te panele i falownik z tej firmy. Proponowano mi jeszcze panele QCells, MP Solar (oczywiście monokrystaliczne) o. 320 W.

----------


## kedlaw0

Bardzo drogo jak na takiej klasy sprzęt. U mnie podobnej wielkości (3,35kW) na QCells i Huawei to trochę ponad 15,5k.

----------


## Stealth

Miałem pięć firm, które robiły u mnie wyceny i zaczynały się od 14 500 do 19 400.
Każdy oferent przedstawiał inne rodzaje paneli: Selfy, Bruk Bet, MP Solar, Exe Solar, Bauer, QCells. Co do falowników to przeważnie były to Growatt, rzadziej Fronius, SMA, Sofar, Spirvent.
Tu zaczyna się dylemat. Co wybrać. Na pewno odpadają najdroższe oferty bo pięć tysięcy złotych różnicy to zbyt wiele.
Im dłużej człek się zastanawia co wybrać tym większą trudność zaczyna mu to sprawiać.

----------


## fotohobby

To dlaczego zastanawiasz się nad ofertą za 19tys, skoro masz za 15tys ?

----------


## Stealth

Bo szczerze sam nie wiem czym sie sugerować. Czy tylko ceną? Wiem, że to pierwsze na co się patrzy. Oferta ta z tych najtańszych opierała się na modułach MP Solar (mono połówki 330W) lub Q Cells (QPeak Duo też chyba 330W) i falowniku Growatt (3-fazowy 3kW).

----------


## kedlaw0

To jak tańsza na QCells to źle?

----------


## Stealth

Bardzo podoba mi się QCells i pewnie się na nie zdecyduję. Tylko dokładnie jeszcze model muszę wybrać - czy half cut-y czy zwykłe mono?

----------


## tobiasz86

W jakiej cenie masz te qcells? Ja przed momentem zamówiłem 24szt Ja Solar 335w po 580brutto i do tego Fruniusa 6kW- myślę że mi to bez problemu uciągnie przy instalacji wschód-zachód.

----------


## Stealth

> W jakiej cenie masz te qcells? Ja przed momentem zamówiłem 24szt Ja Solar 335w po 580brutto i do tego Fruniusa 6kW- myślę że mi to bez problemu uciągnie przy instalacji wschód-zachód.


Nie będę kupował osobno paneli a cały system z modułami, falownikiem, kablami, robocizną itd. Jeszcze tylko wycena z firmy z Gdańska ....  :big tongue:

----------


## gam

Mając wybór między polskimi panelami na które byście się zdecydowali?
Bruk bet, MP Solar czy Selfa?

ML System u mnie odpadł ze względu na zapisy gwarancyjne z koniecznością corocznego serwisu. Zostały Bruk-Bet i Selfa ?

----------


## enermos

> Mając wybór między polskimi panelami na które byście się zdecydowali?
> Bruk bet, MP Solar czy Selfa?
> 
> MP Solar u mnie odpadł ze względu na zapisy gwarancyjne z koniecznością corocznego serwisu. Zostały Bruk-Bet i Selfa ?


Jak cena taka sama to selfa.

----------


## gam

Cena praktycznie ta sama za komplet.

Zestaw Selfa 320W mono 11 szt + falownik fronius Symo 3.0-3-M lub Huawei SUN 2000-3KTL-MO - 16900 komplet z montażem
Zestaw Bruk-Bet 315 mono 12 szt + Huawei SUN 2000-3KTL-MO - 17300 zł komplet z montażem

Czym wyróżnia się selfa nad brukbetem ?

----------


## d7d

> Plus chyba zestawu jest taki, że wszystko jest polskie.


Ciekawe co w tych zestawach tak naprawdę jest polskiej produkcji.
Np. w falowniku - co jest wyprodukowane w Polsce?
Albo panel PV ? Ogniwa są produkowane w Polsce, ramki? czy coś innego?
Czy jest to składane w Polsce?

----------


## enermos

> Cena praktycznie ta sama za komplet.
> Zestaw Selfa 320W mono 11 szt + falownik fronius Symo 3.0-3-M lub Huawei SUN 2000-3KTL-MO - 16900 komplet z montażem
> Zestaw Bruk-Bet 315 mono 12 szt + Huawei SUN 2000-3KTL-MO - 17300 zł komplet z montażem


 Huawei SUN 2000-3KTL-MO +  Selfa 320W mono - 15 000 komplet z montażem - tak to wytarguj i będzie dobrze  :wink: 



> Czym wyróżnia się selfa nad brukbetem ?


Brakiem nazwy Bruk-BET  :smile:  co ma kostka betonowa do paneli? A tak całkiem na poważnie to oglądałem linie produkcyjne i jakoś ta selfy zrobiła (subiektywnie) na mnie lepsze wrażenie. Generalnie mam odczucie, że selfa poważniej do tego podchodzi. 

A widziałeś ML System? też podobno produkują panele.

----------


## vvvv

> Huawei SUN 2000-3KTL-MO +  Selfa 320W mono - 15 000 komplet z montażem - tak to wytarguj i będzie dobrze 
> 
> 
> Brakiem nazwy Bruk-BET  co ma kostka betonowa do paneli? A tak całkiem na poważnie to oglądałem linie produkcyjne i jakoś ta selfy zrobiła (subiektywnie) na mnie lepsze wrażenie. Generalnie mam odczucie, że selfa poważniej do tego podchodzi. 
> 
> A widziałeś ML System? też podobno produkują panele.


A jeszcze niedawno było




> ....
> Niby rozsądek mówi żeby brać panele od polskiego producenta bo gwarancja, serwis na miejscu ale gdy przyjrzymy się procesowi produkcji paneli to nagle się okazuje, że krzem w tych polskich panelach jest chiński a w dodatku panel jest ręcznie składany w technologii nieco archaicznej. 
> 
> Widziałem taśmę produkcyjną polskiego producenta Selfa i widać, że robią to zgodnie z trendami (pełna automatyzacja) ale krzem też chiński. Ale jak jest u innych polskich producentów to nie wiem.
> ...


 :popcorn:

----------


## kysztof_2

Trzeba czasu by wyrobić sobie jedno zdanie  :roll eyes:

----------


## gam

Ml System odpada ze względu na zapisy w warunkach gwarancji paneli: co roczny płatny przegląd, koszt około 150-300 zł. Jak mam przez 20 lat wołać serwis co roku na przegląd to opłacalność zestawu jest bardzo słaba (30-40%) inwestycji.





> Widziałem taśmę produkcyjną polskiego producenta Selfa i widać, że robią to zgodnie z trendami (pełna automatyzacja) ale krzem też chiński. Ale jak jest u innych polskich producentów to nie wiem.


Wiadomo że składają to na chińskich podzespołach, zwłaszcza krzem (a kto dziś tego nie robi). Ale zawsze to polski oddział, duża firma z tradycjami i jest szansa że się nie zwiną z rynku za 20 lat.

----------


## enermos

> Ml System odpada ze względu na zapisy w warunkach gwarancji paneli: co roczny płatny przegląd, koszt około 150-300 zł. Jak mam przez 20 lat wołać serwis co roku na przegląd to opłacalność zestawu jest bardzo słaba (30-40%) inwestycji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ML System u mnie odpadł ze względu na zapisy gwarancyjne z koniecznością corocznego


Nie zauważyłem, że już o nich pisałeś  :sad: .

Oczywiście dzięki za cenne info odnośnie tych przeglądów.

----------


## Stealth

> Ciekawe co w tych zestawach tak naprawdę jest polskiej produkcji.
> Np. w falowniku - co jest wyprodukowane w Polsce?
> Albo panel PV ? Ogniwa są produkowane w Polsce, ramki? czy coś innego?
> Czy jest to składane w Polsce?


Nie zrozumiałeś.
To, że napisałem polskie nie oznacza, że komponenty są polskie. Są "SKŁADANE" w polskiej firmie, a to oznacza, że ta sama firma jest gwarantem tego produktu, który sprzedaje.

----------


## Stealth

Co do modułów MP Solar - mają 15 lat gwarancji produktowej. Bruk Bet Solar i Selfa dają po 12 lat.

----------


## d7d

> Nie zrozumiałeś.
> To, że napisałem polskie nie oznacza, że komponenty są polskie. Są "SKŁADANE" w polskiej firmie, a to oznacza, że ta sama firma jest gwarantem tego produktu, który sprzedaje.


I dlatego ze jest to polska firma to ma być lepsza gwarancja dla konsumenta?
Masz jakąś większą pewność i gwarancję, że ta polska firma nie padnie szybciej niż azjatycki moloch?

----------


## Stealth

> I dlatego ze jest to polska firma to ma być lepsza gwarancja dla konsumenta?
> Masz jakąś większą pewność i gwarancję, że ta polska firma nie padnie szybciej niż azjatycki moloch?


Tego nie wiem, Ty też nie możesz wiedzieć. Co do Selfy i Bruk Bet, firmy mają się dobrze ale tak jak z bankiem, o którym była mowa w tv i radiu, który z dnia na dzień padł nie tak dawno, to może się i stać z tymi firmami. Nie sądzę jednak by wyglądało to tak jak z w/w bankiem. Ale reasumując - z polskim produktem jest na pewno łatwiej jeśli chodzi o gwarancję niż produkt z Chin czy nawet Niemiec. Dlaczego? Bo większość tych firm nie ma w Polsce przedstawicielstwa. Dlatego wolałbym się kopać z polską firmą w kwestiach gwarancji niż z zagranicy. 
Co nie znaczy, że nie brałbym np. QCells czy REC...

----------


## marcinbbb

Wolisz się kopać z polską firmą proszę bardzo wysłałem zgłoszenie uszkodzonej folii na tunelu foliowym pękała od słońca, jaka była odpowiedź firmy?
Na wydanie decyzjiodmownej miały wpływ między innymi:
- przesłana dokumentacja zdjęciowa,
- zakres zgłoszonego uszkodzenia,
- okres jaki upłynął od momentu zakupu towaru,
- brak możliwości jednoznacznego stwierdzenia, że folia był odpowiednio użytkowana, 
- brak możliwości jednoznacznego stwierdzenia, że uszkodzenia nie powstały w skutek siły zewnętrznej czyli uszkodzenia mechanicznego.

Folia kupiona w ubiegłym roku w kwietniu, zdjęcia pokazywały popękaną folię, a kwestia odpowiedniego użytkowania folii no tak paliłem nią w piecu a nie wisiała na tunelu foliowym.
Chcesz się z takimi firmkami bawić, bo ja zaprzestałem jakichkolwiek zakupów w FocusGarden. 
Wracając do paneli chcesz się bawić z polską firmą, czy molochem któremu 10 paneli w te czy w tamte to żadna różnica. W moim przypadku koszt folii to 300 PLN a firemka się wymiksowała z odpowiedzialności kosztem negatywnej reklamy to tu to tam.

BTW. Recomy mam na dachu są niemieckie

----------


## d7d

> Tego nie wiem, Ty też nie możesz wiedzieć. Co do Selfy i Bruk Bet, firmy mają się dobrze ale tak jak z bankiem, o którym była mowa w tv i radiu, który z dnia na dzień padł nie tak dawno, to może się i stać z tymi firmami. .
> ....
> Dlatego wolałbym się kopać z polską firmą w kwestiach gwarancji niż z zagranicy.


Czasami firmie wystarczy jedno złe działanie i w ślad pójdzie decyzja banku o cofnięciu kredytów i po firmie.
Panele należy kupować albo łącznie z montażem albo od polskiego przedstawiciela.
I jeden i drugi dzisiaj jest a jutro go może nie być.
Ostatnio padł jakiś bank? Get Back to nie bank ale może któryś ze SKOK'ów? A

----------


## vvvv

> Wolisz się kopać z polską firmą proszę bardzo wysłałem zgłoszenie uszkodzonej folii na tunelu foliowym pękała od słońca, jaka była odpowiedź firmy?
> Na wydanie decyzjiodmownej miały wpływ między innymi:
> - przesłana dokumentacja zdjęciowa,
> - zakres zgłoszonego uszkodzenia,
> - okres jaki upłynął od momentu zakupu towaru,
> - brak możliwości jednoznacznego stwierdzenia, że folia był odpowiednio użytkowana, 
> - brak możliwości jednoznacznego stwierdzenia, że uszkodzenia nie powstały w skutek siły zewnętrznej czyli uszkodzenia mechanicznego.
> 
> Folia kupiona w ubiegłym roku w kwietniu, zdjęcia pokazywały popękaną folię, a kwestia odpowiedniego użytkowania folii no tak paliłem nią w piecu a nie wisiała na tunelu foliowym.
> ...


Masz rację. Jak zawieziesz te swoje panele do szwaba czy popłyniesz z innymi do chińczyka to bez mrugnięcia oka wymienią. Jeszcze dopłaca i przeproszą. .

----------


## Stealth

> Wolisz się kopać z polską firmą proszę bardzo wysłałem zgłoszenie uszkodzonej folii na tunelu foliowym pękała od słońca, jaka była odpowiedź firmy?
> 
> Chcesz się z takimi firmkami bawić, bo ja zaprzestałem jakichkolwiek zakupów w FocusGarden. 
> Wracając do paneli chcesz się bawić z polską firmą, czy molochem któremu 10 paneli w te czy w tamte to żadna różnica. .
> 
> BTW. Recomy mam na dachu są niemieckie


Wolę jednak kopać się z polską bo jest tu na miejscu. Niestety z firmami jest różnie. Z reguły większość tak kombinuje byle by nie uznać gwarancji, co nie znaczy, że wszystkie trzeba wrzucać do jednego worka. 
BTW. Chodziło mi o norweską firmę REC  :smile:

----------


## Stealth

> .
> Ostatnio padł jakiś bank? Get Back to nie bank ale może któryś ze SKOK'ów? A


Bank Polskiej Spółdzielczości w Sanoku. Jeszcze w grudniu było wszystko git, a  w styczniu upadłość.

----------


## kedlaw0

I trochę samorządów zostało bez gotówki, która była na kontach w tym banku.
https://serwisy.gazetaprawna.pl/samo...pieniadze.html

----------


## tobiasz86

Trochę bzdury piszą, w prawdzie  BFG nie pokrywa straty poszkodowanych samorządów ale upadły bank nie pozostaje bez pieniędzy. W przypadku PBS z tego co mi się obiło o uszy  to samorządom zostanie zwrócone ok 43% kapitału jaki mieli ulokowany w banku- średnie to pocieszenie  :tongue:  ale zawsze coś. W przypadku ww banku sytuacja dotyczy 43 samorządów więc jakby nie było Podkarpacie będzie biedne w tym roku.

----------


## kedlaw0

Tu piszą, że niby 43% "tylko" w plecy:
https://www.rmf24.pl/ekonomia/news-u...yk,nId,4313240

Kończę off top.

----------


## gam

Temat się zakończył tak że ostatecznie montuje Selfy 320W 13 szt. + falownik Huawei SUN2000-4KTL-M.

----------


## Stealth

Selfa w kwietniu ma wypuścić 330W moduły. Jaki Ci wychodzi koszt instalacji? Ten sam co pisałeś?

----------


## enermos

> Temat się zakończył tak że ostatecznie montuje Selfy 320W 13 szt. + falownik Huawei SUN2000-4KTL-M.


Słuszny wybór. Oby dobrze służyło i się nic nie psuło bo jak nie to będę miał wyrzuty sumienia, że źle poradziłem  :smile:

----------


## Stealth

Dziś miałem ostatnią wycenę ale szkoda gadać. Fakt że dobre sprzęty bo panele REC ,9 szt. mono plus falownik SMA 2,5 kW 1f za ... 21 tysi. Gdyby nie odległość firmy ode mnie, cena by była około 17 tysięcy (oni Gdańsk, ja okolice Rzeszowa).

----------


## fotohobby

Jaki sens wyceniać w frmie z drugiego końca kraju ?

----------


## Stealth

Bo montują instalacje PV w całej Polsce. Tego szczegółu nie wziąłem pod uwagę ale przynajmniej gość powiedział mi że dlatego taka cena.

----------


## gam

> Selfa w kwietniu ma wypuścić 330W moduły. Jaki Ci wychodzi koszt instalacji? Ten sam co pisałeś?


Ostatecznie wyszło 17.5k za 4.16 kW czyli 4200 zł/kW

----------


## gam

> Dziś miałem ostatnią wycenę ale szkoda gadać. Fakt że dobre sprzęty bo panele REC ,9 szt. mono plus falownik SMA 2,5 kW 1f za ... 21 tysi. Gdyby nie odległość firmy ode mnie, cena by była około 17 tysięcy (oni Gdańsk, ja okolice Rzeszowa).


Odezwij się na PW. Jestem też z okolic Rzeszowa. Podam Ci namiary na firmę z którą się dogadałem.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam,

Mam taki dylemat.  Mam dwie wyceny na instalacje 6.6 z falownikiem Fronius Symo 6 kW
1. Panele Q.CELLS Q.PEAK DUO-G8+  350
2 Panele REC n-peak 330

Instalacja na RECach jest droższa o około 3k. Czy warto dopłacać?

Pozdrawiam i z góry dzieki

----------


## tobiasz86

> Witam,
> 
> Mam taki dylemat.  Mam dwie wyceny na instalacje 6.6 z falownikiem Fronius Symo 6 kW
> 1. Panele Q.CELLS Q.PEAK DUO-G8+  350
> 2 Panele REC n-peak 330
> 
> Instalacja na RECach jest droższa o około 3k. Czy warto dopłacać?
> 
> Pozdrawiam i z góry dzieki


Bierz raczej tańszą ofertę, qcells to bardzo dobre ogniwa, a przy zabawie z fotowoltaiką istotny jest czas zwrotu poniesionych kosztów. Szacuje, zakładając że masz dobrze dobraną instalacje, że dla ciebie 3000zł to lekko ponad rok płacenia za prąd, tym samym wybierając tańszą ofertę o rok szybciej "spłacisz" instalacje.

----------


## SUSPENSER

> Witam,
> 
> Mam taki dylemat.  Mam dwie wyceny na instalacje 6.6 z falownikiem Fronius Symo 6 kW
> 1. Panele Q.CELLS Q.PEAK DUO-G8+  350
> 2 Panele REC n-peak 330
> 
> Instalacja na RECach jest droższa o około 3k. Czy warto dopłacać?
> 
> Pozdrawiam i z góry dzieki


Q-cells mocniejsze i tańsze - sam takie zamówiłem i co mnie ostatnio zaskoczyło mam 5,6 kWp paneli a wczoraj osiągnęły wg inwertera 5976 W w piku, a w dłuższych momentach powyżej 5700 W więc je polecam.

----------


## rcicho

Szukam dobrych i tanich paneli. Nie wiem na co się zdecydować czy na poli czy mono? Które w naszych warunkach klimatycznych lepiej się spisują (instalacja będzie naziemna, 14 paneli)? 
Na razie znalazłem w korzystnej cenie te: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ghlight=panele 
Jakieś opinie?

----------


## [email protected]

> Q-cells mocniejsze i tańsze - sam takie zamówiłem i co mnie ostatnio zaskoczyło mam 5,6 kWp paneli a wczoraj osiągnęły wg inwertera 5976 W w piku, a w dłuższych momentach powyżej 5700 W więc je polecam.





> Bierz raczej tańszą ofertę, qcells to bardzo dobre ogniwa, a przy zabawie z fotowoltaiką istotny jest czas zwrotu poniesionych kosztów. Szacuje, zakładając że masz dobrze dobraną instalacje, że dla ciebie 3000zł to lekko ponad rok płacenia za prąd, tym samym wybierając tańszą ofertę o rok szybciej "spłacisz" instalacje.


Dzięki Panowie za rady. Jutro pewnie będę finalizował umowe.

A z trochę innej beczki. Ostatnio szukałem rozwiązania na zasilanie z fotowoltaiki nawet jak jest awaria sieci. 
Znalazłem falowniki hybrydowe. Ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym lub przynajmniej słyszał? 
https://www.fachowyelektryk.pl/techn...en24-plus.html

----------


## tobiasz86

A ile taki bajer kosztuje? Pamiętaj jeszcze o bateriach, które z pewnością trzeba będzie wymienić po kilku lat latach, z pewnością takie urządzenie zwiększy autokonsumpcje- ale czy do poziomu opłacalności.?

----------


## Dorvex

Witam wszystkich jako nowicjusz w temacie 

Mam w planie zainwestowanie w panele i szukam rady co do inwestycji .
Moje obecne zapotrzebowanie na prąd to ok 2700 kw na rok . Na chwile obecną miałem jedno spotkanie w celu wyceny i otrzymałem następującą propozycje 
Panele firmy Suntech 380 HC  9 szt.  - ciężko w internecie znaleźć jakieś  informacje na temat tych paneli 
Inwerter Solar 3.6  jednofazowy 
Montaż na dachu skośnym 
Koszt wyceny to 17 tysięcy 

Proszę o radę co o tym myśleć o tej cenie i zestawie i o rady na co zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze instalacji

----------


## [email protected]

> A ile taki bajer kosztuje? Pamiętaj jeszcze o bateriach, które z pewnością trzeba będzie wymienić po kilku lat latach, z pewnością takie urządzenie zwiększy autokonsumpcje- ale czy do poziomu opłacalności.?


Sam falownik to około 3k więcej. Mi nawet nie chodzi o autokonsumpcje ale o element uniezależnienia się od dostawcy prądu. Mam żaluzje opuszczane w całym domu. Jak się okaże że rano nie ma prądu, to mam mrok przez cały dzien  :smile:  i oczywiście kuchenka nie działa i nie ma ciepłej wody. Jeżeli inwestycja nie byłaby za duża to pewnie dla wygody fajnie mieć coś takiego ale jeżeli ma to zwiększyć koszty o 30% to raczej się nie zdecyduję

----------


## Slak

Bierz Skymax'a.
Potrafi pracować bez akumulatorów tylko na samych panelach o ile nie przekroczysz mocy bieżącej paneli.
Ma co prawda 3 kW ale można je łączyć równolegle.
Warte zastanowienia.

----------


## [email protected]

Doczytałem trochę i wygląda, że ten Fronius też działa bez baterii. Ale w tedy ma uproszczone działania PV Point. Dostępne jest na nim  gniazdko 1-fazowe mocą do 3kW, którego można użyć do zasilania odbiorników.
https://www.rynekelektryczny.pl/falo...fronius-gen24/

Po namyślę stwierdziłem, że podnoszeni żaluzji za 3k to jednak lekkie przegięcie i fanaberia  :smile:  Liczę, że z czasem te rozwiązania trochę potanieją bo widać, że stają się coraz bardziej popularne

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.

----------


## SUSPENSER

> Witam wszystkich jako nowicjusz w temacie 
> 
> Mam w planie zainwestowanie w panele i szukam rady co do inwestycji .
> Moje obecne zapotrzebowanie na prąd to ok 2700 kw na rok . Na chwile obecną miałem jedno spotkanie w celu wyceny i otrzymałem następującą propozycje 
> Panele firmy Suntech 380 HC  9 szt.  - ciężko w internecie znaleźć jakieś  informacje na temat tych paneli 
> Inwerter Solar 3.6  jednofazowy 
> Montaż na dachu skośnym 
> Koszt wyceny to 17 tysięcy 
> 
> Proszę o radę co o tym myśleć o tej cenie i zestawie i o rady na co zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze instalacji


To prawie 5 tys zł za kWp więc drogo - dobra cena za porządny zestaw to ok. 4100 zł np

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/instalacja...tml#f75f86dd28

----------


## Dorvex

Dziękuje za rade teraz wiem w jakiej cenie szukać wykonawcy 
 I dzięki za link do oferty  :smile:

----------


## cangi80

Czy miało by sens montować takie coś:  https://allegro.pl/oferta/panel-foto...35w-9241987755 
trzeba by tylko  ich odpowiednio połączyć bo dają wyższe napięcie.

----------


## mitch

> Czy miało by sens montować takie coś:  https://allegro.pl/oferta/panel-foto...35w-9241987755 
> trzeba by tylko  ich odpowiednio połączyć bo dają wyższe napięcie.


Nie mając żadnych informacji dodatkowych - nie, nie ma sensu. Co do wysokiej wydajności, w przeliczeniu na typowe panele moc ok 240W. Jak ktoś ma dużo miejsca, lubi niestandardowe rozwiązania i lubi się bawić samemu, to ok.

I jeszcze pozostaje pytanie, czy przy on-grid te panele spełniają warunki dopuszczenia przez ZE.

Tak swoją drogą - co z ludzmi jest nie tak? W ciągu ostatniego miesiąca już 2 osoby na wsi pytały mnie się o takie różne dziwne panele. Na moje pytanie o certyfikaty, które trzeba dostarczyć do ZE, obydwie osoby zrobiły wielkie oczy. Jedna z nich była już dogadana na transport. Fakt, tylko 2 kpln wyrzucone w błoto, ale nadal... co z wami jest nie tak?

----------


## jarekmaz

U mnie na dachu od pewnego czasu Sharpy i jestem bardzo zadowolony z całej instalacji, nie miałem żadnych problemów a od pewnego czasu płacę tylko opłaty stałe

----------


## SNCF

Co na dzisiaj polecacie z paneli?

Q.Cells 350W, EXE 345W 15 lat, EXE 345W 20 lat? Inne? Longi 350W?

Potrzebuje do instalacji 19kWp
PC wiec zużywam ok 15MWh rocznie
dach niekorzystny nic na południe...
tylko wschód i zachód
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## gregor24

Na panelach q.peak duo ml-g9 385 i solaredge , moc 9,6 KWp  wyjdzie koszt mojej instalacji 43 tyś.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kolego gaweł staram się Ciebie zrozumieć ni cholery nie potrafię.
Po co tyle spamów z Twojej strony i to w różnych tematach? 
Postaraj się pisać w temacie wątku, taka prośba z mojej strony.

----------

